# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Original Mile Revitalization Plan

## mmonroe

http://midwestcityok.org/Websites/MW...nal_021612.pdf

Here is the Final Plan for the Original Mile.  The hopes are to preserve the heritage of the city and make this neighborhood a highly sought after place to live.


A few teaser images...
OM_Revitalization_Plan__1_Final_021612-9.jpgOM_Revitalization_Plan__1_Final_021612-28.jpgOM_Revitalization_Plan__1_Final_021612-107.jpgOM_Revitalization_Plan__1_Final_021612-113.jpg

----------


## bombermwc

Well those are very nice. I'm glad there is more work to be done on the tower....oh my. It's nice that they are branding the area. It really is different from most areas its age. You can still walk around at night in the OM and be safe. There are so many original owners (although fewer as the years go by), which is not common.

----------


## mmonroe

Im starting a project to photograph the streets of the OM before any changes are made as well as putting together a historical book detailing each house, still present or not, and compiling it for use by OM developers or enthusiasts.  Need to get in touch with people who may or may not have photos of the old houses before the Town Center development.  I know where a few of those houses were moved to, just need to get those too.

----------


## Lauri101

It will take me a while to read all 125 pages, but a quick scan makes me like what I see.  I've owned my home in OM for nearly 30 years and I really want to live here until my "final move".   Glad to see that we're moving in a direction to improve the infrastructure as well as cosmetic!

----------


## OldeGeezer

I see some good things here, and maybe I am an old grumpy guy, but I have some issues too. This is a rant I guess, I need to let some steam off, and I need to find out if I even belong here anymore. If I'm the oddball here, I guess I'll probably throw in the towel and sell. I just see a lot of money wasted right now.

I live over by Key Blvd, and I bought my house to avoid some of this traffic around the area. I didn't see these plans until after I bought the house too, or maybe I wouldn't have. On pages 55-56 of the link listed on post 1, they discuss tearing out two houses on Key Blvd and realigning traffic. This isn't an improvement for the area at all. Traffic now goes down to the corner by the water tower where there are less homes, crosses east by the churches, again less homes, turns north from there back into the neighborhood and continues northbound. If they move traffic to crossing from the mall onto Key they are going to force traffic into a currently quiet neighborhood. It's not that much trouble for anyone to drive by the churches now. This neighborhood isn't designed to be a speed zone and already becomes one at times, opening it up will be worse. 

The two houses they are removing are some of the better houses in this area too. The one to the south they are leaving is ran down pretty hard. The one to the north they are leaving has been sitting for sale recently, although I think it has sold now. I hate saying it , but property values in these couple blocks are bad enough, and if this occurs they will drop again from the increase in traffic. Then people will be complaining more and if the city thinks it can fix it with traffic humps and speed mitigating devices they are going to end up looking more like Norman where you ruin your car if you live in the area. 

On page 52 they want to put in mini parks - who is going to care for them? The one by Boeing and Key is surrounded by 90% rent houses! The renters barely care for their own stuff, they aren't going to weed and water a mini park. We keep being told about water shortages - where do they think this park will leave us? I let my grass go brown in summer, many here do, we don't want to spend money on watering the lawns, so why are we going to want to deal with flowers and bushes and stuff that needs water? This isn't Mesta Park or Nichols Hills. 

I like a lot of their ideas, like having a few markers for the area. but what they are asking of the area on page 61 is going to take a lot of people wiht money who want to pend it here. They have renters who don't care, and the landlords don't care either. I know that's harsh, and it's not always true, but it's true enough. Both my neighbors are renters, and they do keep the houses decent, but they aren't going to invest in new siding, or landscaping, or a new driveway - and neither is the landlord. It just how it is. When I bought my house, both of these homes were owner lived in. Now they have been sold, one to a mega landlord in this area, the other to another person owning many homes and renting them out. I don't expect they will ever be owner lived in again. There's are only three other homes in my block that are owner lived in now. I don't want to sell, but I'm not sure I will have much choice soon. I bought my house because I could afford it, I wanted to not be priced out of my own neighborhood, but all I see is taxes are going to go up and up and up and home value won't rise as fast. 

They already have torn out all the homes by the old water tower area to build the park, and the fence is going in over on Midwest Blvd. as well, the fence was needed, but I'm not sure about this park by the cell phone tower. the plans show they will tear all the new trees and bushes they put in behind the mall area on 29th by the cell tower and turn that into rowhouses - why bother spending all the money to landscape it then?  Who's going to buy those rowhouses? Section 8?  If people have moeny to buy a nice 100k rowhouse, why would they buy it here?  I know I wouldn't I would buy a nice home with a bit of land a few miles further. It just doesn't make sense. Marketing to military worked 15 years ago, everyone thought being near base was great then. Heck, when we were stationed at Tinker and first arrived we rented an apartment at Kristie Manor off Sooner, it was 80% military then too. Now - it's Willow Park, rent is over double what we used to pay and nobody I know in the military will go near the place - it's labeled high risk, section 8, and not friendly. I remember people bought homes near base too, and now people recommend buying in housing additions a short drive away instead. I'm very happy I have my neighbors, even though some are renters, and many are military of some sort or another. I'm just not too fond of some of these changes I guess. 

Whether you agree with me or not, I'd like to know what some others are thinking too.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Can anyone get snap pictures of the progress? Has the plan been updated or is it still the same?

----------


## bombermwc

Geezer, I can appreciate your concerns, but let me add a few comments on your areas of concern.

Key Blvd - The traffic flow shouldn't increase any more than it is now, it's just shifting so it's more of a direct route. Anyone that lives around there is aware of how to make the turns to get out already. The problem with this is, it also causes an issue with road construction. It's much easier to pave a better road straight down Key (as it already is an artery road), than to have cars make the weird little jog (which of course was not something the original design ever anticipated would happen). Mid America isn't really the entrance to the area anymore from the south...Key is. This just will make it connect in a more meaningful way.

Parks - the city parks department would be responsible for this. Having a greenspace for residents is a good thing no matter how you cut it.

With the incentives, they are just that. It's to help landlords/owners absorb the cost of renovations so the homes that are in disrepair, can be improved. No one can force them to do so, but you realize a donation based program has been around for like 15 years already? Sort of a re-hab habitat for humanity thing where donated products are used to freshen up homes. Quite a few of those project homes were on 15th between Midwest and Lockheed. It's pretty obvious which ones were helped along. It's nothing but good.

Rowhouses, it's called urban development. Pedestrian access to Town Center shopping/dining so you don't have to drive. It's part of the whole point of the changes....help improve the area to make it desirable again. Who ever said anything about Section 8 anyway? 

Sorry, but you seem to be one of those people that want to just give up on it....and that's sad. I grew up in TOM and have a sister that lives there today. It's not what it used to be, but it still has a lot of potential. Just because the homes are in bad shape, doesn't mean you give up on trying. You do what you can, short of tearing out the whole square mile and starting over, and hope things stick. I'm not sure why anyone would be opposed to trying something. Just take a look at the new fencing on Midwest Blvd. Tell me that doesn't look better than what was there before!!! Tell me how the infrastructure improvements are a bad thing for an aging piping. If we followed your mentality, MAPs would never have passed and we should all have given up on OKC and never approved C2S either. Once it starts being depress, just abandon it to the elements and build somewhere else huh?

Plutonic - it's a slow moving plan. They mentioned in the plans that it would take some time to get things moving. I believe they chose the fencing on Midwest as the first phase because that way it can be complete when the new elementary school (I'm going to call it East Side until I die btw...GO JETS) opens this fall.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Will it take a long time to redo it or is it just getting started that will take a long time and then when things get moving it will get a on a ball?

----------


## bombermwc

The whole thing is a slow project. They intend to collect the money for it slowly, so it causes the whole thing to take time. It's not meant as a large bond project, rather the city doing things as funds are available.

----------


## mmonroe

http://midwestcityok.org/Websites/MW...M_10-28-14.pdf

City Council Addendum to the Oct. 28th, 2014 Council Meeting. 
A little Set Back for the Original Mile.




> 16.
> Discussion and consideration of rejecting the bid submitted by Turf Team for
> $190,133.56, the only bid submitted, for the construction of the Original Mile Median
> Beautification. (Community Development - P. Menefee)

----------


## Lauri101

It appears that this project has lost its importance to the city. Two years after the fanfare, nothing has been done. 
I believe it's time for me to talk to my Coucilman!

----------


## bombermwc

Yeah, they need to get back on it. The stone wall did wonders for Midwest Blvd, but they need to continue the work. Any loss of momentum is going to be a killer to the whole project.

----------


## mmonroe

If the projects turn out like the Midwest Blvd. stone wall... i'd rather they not be done.  We were presented renderings of a brick wall with iron in some places, and instead got a piece-together faux stone wall.  While it still makes the area look better, it still gets a C from me when it comes to aesthetics and commitment to the interest of the project from the city.

//edit

Not sure if it was March of 2013 or March of this year that this project was to start.

----------


## bombermwc

OK, I'm not trying to be difficult with this, but google maps street view gives an interesting ability to view both from the same angle because of differences in when they were updated (viewed from Ercoupe Ct). I understand the frustration with the product in the field not matching the proposal, but there are a few things with that. 1) its rare that the proposed item ends up being what's put in because bad estimates on cost 2) I don't think the original plan took into account the unusual property lines in the area (zig-zag and aren't straight) which adds cost as you go back and forth on the fence line 3) also remember that this is right out of city budget and the concrete wall represents a rather large investment considering it doesn't get anyone a new road/service/etc. and lot of people in MWC are against the whole plan since they feel like they don't get anything out of it 4) the city also had to spend quite a bit of man hours on clearing old fences that were wrapped up in 40 years worth of growth of shrubs, trees, etc.

So would you REALLY rather have this?
before.jpg

Thank this?
after.jpg

----------


## mmonroe

> While it still makes the area look better, it still gets a C from me when it comes to aesthetics and commitment to the interest of the project from the city.


I grew up learning, if you're going to do something, do it right, and do it right the first time.  There are plenty of grants that the city could apply for, that's how Midwest City gets most of it's agenda accomplished, through grants, matching grants, federal program funds, etc. (not to mention the millions they have in the hospital authority) If all they are looking for is the lowest bid to accomplish a check mark on the todo list for the original mile, than no, i'd rather them not do anything and waste money on something thats not going to last and motivates no one to be interested in future projects for the area.

I've joked around with the idea of creating a non-profit community association for MWC to raise funds and tackle the smaller projects like this, all while working with the council and city manager, but still maintaining independence from bureaucracy.

----------


## mmonroe

11054880_708213862954_8539824603188946424_n.jpg

Original Mile Median Markers are in place.  There are 13 of these throughout the OM.

----------


## boitoirich

> I've joked around with the idea of creating a non-profit community association for MWC to raise funds and tackle the smaller projects like this, all while working with the council and city manager, but still maintaining independence from bureaucracy.


That's called a "Community Foundation" and they exist all over the United States. Tulsa's has one of the largest endowments in the country -- along with San Francisco and New York.

----------


## bombermwc

> 11054880_708213862954_8539824603188946424_n.jpg
> 
> Original Mile Median Markers are in place.  There are 13 of these throughout the OM.


I saw one of these this weekend. They're pretty lack-luster if you ask me, but im not really sure what I was expecting.

----------


## mmonroe

Well, they're not finished yet.  Still have to landscape.

----------


## Stew

It's as underwhelming as the Stonehenge prop on this is spinal tap.

----------


## mmonroe

Stew.. just a small beginning to a slow start.  Give it time, the area will build up these and go from there.  (At least I believe it will.)

----------


## Lauri101

> I saw one of these this weekend. They're pretty lack-luster if you ask me, but im not really sure what I was expecting.


I realize the landscaping is needed, but agree with Bomber that the markers are rather blah. Maybe they'll add some color with trees or flowers to set the stones off. 
At least it's a start!

----------


## doufan

Landscaping has been done around most if not all of the OM markers. It looks nice. They are letting the grass grow awfully tall before it is mowed. Hopefully, they keep up with the maintanance better in the future.

----------


## Eagles_07

So this is why their forcing everyone that lives in this area into making costly repairs to their houses when they cant afford to do so. Good Job Midwest City

----------


## Eddie1

> So this is why their forcing everyone that lives in this area into making costly repairs to their houses when they cant afford to do so. Good Job Midwest City


What do you mean by this and what's an example?

----------


## Eagles_07

Wont name any names but they have been complaining about a relatives house which just needs a new coat of paint, which we're doing. But have noticed a number of people on their block have had notices placed on their doors telling them to fix their house or pay a fine. I get that people need to keep their homes in good shape but to harass people is a little much, especially when a lot of these folks are just getting by. Most of the people on this block are trying to make progress on their homes which is good but thirty days is not a good enough amount of time to get things done especially in the heat of summer.

----------


## bombermwc

The city has been making a push this year (or at least it seems that way) to force people to get their homes up to code....that does mean making sure that the paint isn't peeling and in general, doesn't look like crap. If it is peeling, then it's been that way for years and 30 days is a good incentive to get your butt moving. If you talk to the city, they often will give you an extension, but it does involve people getting off their butt and making an effort. The city is just tired of people in the area continuing to let those homes fall further and further behind. All the effort in the world to brand the area wont mean anything if the homes crumble. Before you get all huffy, also remember that the vast majority of those homes in that state are not owned by the occupant...ie are rental properties. And you'll also see that a high percentage of the homes have converted to siding to avoid this  very issue over and over. I also have a relative in the neighborhood and we helped renovate that home from the studs up...which included us constructing an addition (which most of those homes have...or a converted garage...I mean 2 bedroom houses and 1 bathroom....come on).

So while I appreciate the difficulty in this, I also tend to side with the city on getting this stuff done.

----------


## Eagles_07

I'm not denying that homes in that area need to be fixed up I just think the city needs to lay off a bit on the demanding tone of the notices. And as for my relatives house we're working on painting its just a little hard when you got the heat and the city breathing down your neck plus my relatives work hours. I'm probable just letting off steam ranting, I don't fault the city for wanting things to look nice, just how they go about getting it done. In the end the house will have a fresh coat of paint and look much better then it does now. And the reason it got the way it did is because said relative recently went through a divorce and a job change which led to a few things on the home to fall in to disrepair because of lack of time to do any fixing.

----------


## Stew

I am more in favor of the city organizing a volunteer and/or donation effort to paint and fix up these houses (owner occupant only) than trying to do it by code enforcement.

----------


## bombermwc

> I am more in favor of the city organizing a volunteer and/or donation effort to paint and fix up these houses (owner occupant only) than trying to do it by code enforcement.


They tried that already in the late 90s. They also tried partnering with said group to go around and fix up some of the worst homes facing main roads when they went up for sale...sort of half/flip them. You can see that some of those efforts panned out, but just as many of the new owners quickly let them fall into disrepair. This type of plan requires people to stay on top of things, but when you do a plan like this, the "unmotivated" can then expect someone else to do it....or they simply don't care unless someone else is doing it FOR them.

Personally, I feel like the city's approach is the correct one. If it got bad enough that the city noticed, then it was long-since past excuse time. Sometimes, you need the pressure of the city on you to make you get off your duff and "get 'er done". We went through the same thing with my grandmother-in-law's home after she passed away. The city noticed it after an estate sale. But like I mentioned above, we called the city and explained what we were doing, they gave us an extension of 60 days. The home really did need attention...and it already did have siding. But the painted portions were in pretty bad shape. We knew, but like you said above, it wasn't the first thing on our mind. But to be honest, we probably would have left it for the next owner had we not gotten the notice. It actually probably helped the home value for the eventual sale because of the work we did....and it was really half a day of the family pitching in and getting it done.....WELL before the deadline.

----------


## doufan

> I am more in favor of the city organizing a volunteer and/or donation effort to paint and fix up these houses (owner occupant only) than trying to do it by code enforcement.


On Midwest City's website they have something called Operation Paint Brush that helps with those who may not be able to do it. I'm not sure if people that need this are aware. 

"The Code Enforcement Division also administers Operation Paint Brush.  This program will supply paint and equipment to paint the exterior of a residence.  In addition, we can provide volunteer groups to do the painting for qualified residents who are not capable of doing the work themselves."

Code Enforcement | City of Midwest City

----------

